# Thames Valley Meet is Tonight



## thorney (May 15, 2002)

Just to remind eveyone (as the original post is currently 'resting' with the others).

Thames Valley meet is tonight, Red LIon Pub, Hurley. 7pm onwards.

Doubt I'll make it much before 8pm so if you move one, let me know.


----------



## kiwiTT (May 7, 2002)

Thorney - has someone got your mobile # so we can in fact let you know...... 

I should be there around 7.30.

Doug


----------



## hbk (May 7, 2002)

See you there guys, what's the name of the road where the pub is situated? I forgot...

Cheers

HOWARD


----------



## kiwiTT (May 7, 2002)

A4130. Take the Henley exit off the A404, through the roundabout towards Henley then it's 200 yds down on the left.

Doug


----------



## Carlos (May 6, 2002)

Last time we sat around chatting, which I quite enjoyed.

Not really the weather anymore for blasting round Berks/Oxon


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

Ok , leaving Southampton at end of play here in the office, (no the other office!) so should get there around 7 ish.It'll be hot and sunny by then ! John


----------



## kiwiTT (May 7, 2002)

Great evening guys, even though the weather was a bit damp....

Looks like we may have missed a couple of people? TTotal - did you make it in the end? Someone thought they saw a TT leaving the pub as we started arriving around 7.20-ish?

And one of the RS4's turned up....... great looking car Thorney!

Doug


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

Had to rush off after 5 min.Got a phone call from ex ....just great after driving for 70 miles to get there , glad you had a good time and sorry to have missed you all. Saw a 225 NGF and 12 BJN outside as I sped 70 miles back to Southampton..... Bloody women...... John


----------



## kiwiTT (May 7, 2002)




----------



## hbk (May 7, 2002)

Sorry guys I couldn't make it, the traffic coming out of London last night was really shit and in the end I gave up and it still took me forever to get home !!

Hopefully see you at the next one

Cheers

HOWARD


----------



## scottm (May 7, 2002)

Ahhh... just seen this, a week too late... when's the next one?


----------



## kiwiTT (May 7, 2002)

Usually about every 4 weeks..... when we think about it :-/

No doubt a new thread will pop up in a week or two, so keep checking back!

Doug


----------

